# Anyone have a 3kg/6.5lb chi?



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Would love to see some pictures as i'm going to see a 3kg boy tomorrow and not sure what to expect size wise!

Thankyou muchly! xx


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well not 6.5 pounds, but Chloe is 5 pounds and my toy poodle Colette is 10 pounds so he will be somewhere in between. Here is a picture of them both on my lap:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine is between 6.5-7lbs.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A 6.5lb Chi could be quite small or quite big. It depends on their build. Marley fluctuates between just under & just over 6lbs. Here he is...


With my 10yo daughter...he actually looks huge here! LOL











With my 12yo (who is VERY small for her age)










And to show you how "deceiving" weight can be...here is Marley with Maya who is 4lbs 6oz.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Smoke is a little under 6.5 pounds. Here is a pic with Billy. Billy weighs 5.4 pounds. He is still a very little dog.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

here you can see....









NaNa light brown 6
MoJie chocolate in the middle 6.5
TucTuc white 4.5 lbs..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Moni I love that picture!! :love5:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Heather.....I would love to see a pic of you carry all 6!!.....


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. You guys sure have some beautiful chis!
I've since seen a pic of louie being held and he looks quite small to me.
I didn't realise they would differ so much in shape and size!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't have a pic to share, but would love to see the one that you have of your baby.  6.5 lbs. is quite small.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Great comparison photos Heather! Maya is sooo petite. She's adorable!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Reese is right around 6.5 lbs, fluctuates to just under 7 if we overindulge him with treats or its cold and he is less active. Hes still VERY small, no one would see a 6.5 lb chi and think 'yikes thats the biggest chihuahua Ive ever seen'. He is certainly bigger than some of the tinies, but still smaller than any other small dogs we run into.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby 5lbs (left) and Ninja 7.5 lbs (right)










Prada's around the 6lb range


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

6.5 lbs in my opinion is still small! Ninja is 7.5 lbs (needs to lose some weight) and he still fits into size small clothing


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila is 6 lbs 
















6 lbs is pretty dinky


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Great pics Cheryl!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> here you can see....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an adorable pics!!
They are all still such small dogs, so weight goes for nothin eh! 
Love them!! x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*sigh* sure will be glad when Chico can join the '6lb club'.......LOL


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

Biscuit is 4kgs but looks bigger!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Pinkchi
My lil' guy is 7-8 lbs.
A good size I feel. 
Blessings.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Weight doesn't really tell you anything about size. The two do not really seem to go together. I think you will be quite surprised at how small your 6.5 lb. baby will be.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Chihuahuas are small dogs and a 6.5 pound chi is small. Bella weighs 5 pounds. She is taller and has a longer body than Lina (who weighs only 4.5 pounds):


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Bella is a sweet, wee doll! Seems the taller ones always weigh more, just like in humans. 


Ooooops, sorry, I responded to your post before you edited. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

A 6.5 pound Chi is definitely small. I don't think any Chi could be considered big really. They're all small, some just more so than others. 



BellaLina's Mom said:


> Chihuahuas are small dogs and a 6.5 pound chi is small. Bella weighs 5 pounds. She is taller than Lina (who weighs only 4.5 pounds) and she has long, slender body


Aww Bella is so cute! I somehow don't recall seeing pics of her before, other than in your siggy. You should post pics more often. It's nice to see her!


----------

